# Schumann Piano Quintet 1st Mov. Live Performance



## daniele1234 (Aug 16, 2018)

Performed this wonderful piece after a few days of studying with a group of 15-16 year olds, and myself at the piano. Only worked on for under a week so not in full form yet, but will be performing with the same group this piece in early October so all comments and feedback welcomed Smiley Thanks.


----------



## daniele1234 (Aug 16, 2018)

daniele1234 said:


> Performed this wonderful piece after a few days of studying with a group of 15-16 year olds, and myself at the piano. Only worked on for under a week so not in full form yet, but will be performing with the same group this piece in early October so all comments and feedback welcomed Smiley Thanks.


bump............


----------

